# 11 year old losing fur



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Seniors bring on a new variety of problems and yes, thyroid would be something to have checked. You don't say what you are feeding but might want to be sure he's on a good senior food that has the extra fat. Again not knowing, make sure he has a soft place to sleep. Most goldens sleep on their backs and the surface may cause him to rub off the hair. If you can get to a vet, this is not an emergency but have it checked for mange just to be safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with what Puddles said above, won't repeat what's already been suggested. 

I would have his thyroid checked, if he hasn't had a full Sr. wellness examine done recently which includes a full blood panel workup done, I would when you can.


----------



## Jmgiberson (Mar 22, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> Seniors bring on a new variety of problems and yes, thyroid would be something to have checked. You don't say what you are feeding but might want to be sure he's on a good senior food that has the extra fat. Again not knowing, make sure he has a soft place to sleep. Most goldens sleep on this heir backs and the surface may cause him to rub off the hair. If you can get to a vet, this is not an emergency but have it checked for mange just to be safe.


Thank you for the info, it’s all very helpful. We feed him science diet, but I’ll look into a ‘senior food. He has a soft bed that he sleeps on, but he doesn’t sleep on his back, that’s why I’m worried about this patch of baldness. He doesn’t have any scabs or irritated skin, so I don’t think it’s mange. I’ll change his food and keep an eye on him over the next week. Thank you again.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> I agree with what Puddles said above, won't repeat what's already been suggested.
> 
> I would have his thyroid checked, if he hasn't had a full Sr. wellness examine done recently which includes a full blood panel workup done, I would when you can.


Thank you, we will take him to the vets and him checked out.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The only time I've had this problem was with a rescue (chihuahua) she liked to sleep in her crate and was rubbing up to the plastic sides. I was using the crate she came with. I moved her to a larger wire crate and hair came back. Could she be rubbing against something ? Just thinking out loud. Hope all goes well and the hair returns.


----------

